# Splitting 1986 ford 1210



## cohen61 (Jun 25, 2014)

I need to split my1986 1210 ford , hydraulic pump seals leaking bad. Is there a video out there that someone has made to see what I'm in for? Thank You :usa:


----------



## outdoorsman1201 (Nov 22, 2010)

cohen61, I split my 1210 back in December of 2010. Under my username outdoorsman1201 I have an album showing the tractor being split, I don't have a video. Also if you go to December 2010 and see my post there are some other people that posted some good information on splitting the tractor. I see this response is a bit late, you might be done already.

Good Luck


----------

